# El fin de la Guerra PIC - AVR.



## Beamspot (Oct 2, 2008)

Hola:

Acabo de recibir la noticia más triste del mes: Parece que Microchip, junto con ON Semiconductor, pretenden comprar a Atmel. Tiene toda la pinta de acabar en OPA hostil, y fusión final.   

Lo peor es la incertidumbre que esto generará en los usuarios de AVR's, y aunque menos, de PIC. ¿Que pasará si al final se fusionan, con las dos (o más) líneas de productos?

Menos mal que he empezado a estudiar VHDL, y que ya conozco los ARM. :evil: 

Quizás haya suerte y se empiecen a traducir al castellano los documentos de los AVR...

¿Que opináis?


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 2, 2008)

Espero que no acepten.... por que seria el fin de los AVRs y la verdad siento que son mejores micros que los PIC... desafortunadamente no es secreto que Atmel tiene problemas para mantenerse a flote en el mercado

Por otro lado creo que estamos viviendo un cambio de mercado de micros de 8 bits a micros de 32 bits... cada vez es mas facil y rapido usar los nuevos ARM y equivalentes asi que mejor me pongo a estudiar ARM y los Flexis de Freescale... 

Por cierto Texas tambien acaba de anunciar una nueva familia de micros de 32 bits... esperemos que sea muy potente...


----------



## fernandob (Oct 2, 2008)

de texas hace mucho vi una presentacion y si mal no tecuerdo estan muy orientados a instrumentos, manejo de tablas y captura de información, tienen creo que no un registro de trabajo sino 8 lo cual daba unas posibilidades impresionantes ademas de muchas cosas mas.

no se si recuerdo bien.

pero el tema es lo que realmetne es:
lo que importa es lo que realmente se consigue , ademas del producto la información.

puedo leer un micro que sea maravilloso, que de verdad deje chiquitos a todos.......pero si solo se consigue en botwana y los manuales estan en chino mandarin..........

no es accesible.


----------



## mabauti (Oct 2, 2008)

esto me recuerda la guerras VHS vs Beta y  Netscape vs IE


----------



## ELIUSM (Oct 2, 2008)

Yo no sé nada sobre FPGAs, o sea, nada sobre como programarlos. Pero un amigo me contó lo que son y lo que se puede hacer con ellos, ... y la verdad, quedé babeando.

Yo solo sé programar PIC, y después de escuchar que si te compras un FPGA, puedes hacer un PIC con él, y después más encima programarlo... wow!

A lo que quiero llegar, es que no sé bien por qué no nos adentramos en aprender Verilog para FPGAs, ya que con un FPGA finalmente igual podremos hacer todo lo que se nos antoje. Dejaron de existir los ATMEL? No importa, me compro un FPGA y de él haré el ATMEL que yo quiera y seguiré con mis Atmels. Todo esto, encontrando los datos necesarios para hacer algo como lo que digo.

Sé que estoy hablando en las nubes, sé que programar un FPGA es algo que está muy lejos de nosotros, mucho más que un PIC o ATMEL. Pero realmente es así?
Lo que quiero decir, es que si nos concentráramos en aprender Verilog, lentamente comenzarán a aparecer tutoriales y mucha documentación, para que cualquiera aprenda. Tal como ha sido hasta ahora con PIC y cualquier otro.

[Editado]
Y para empezar, googlié un poco, salen hartos libros y pocos tutoriales, pero aqui en el foro parece que hay hato. Incluso por allí encontré que un juego de computador estaba entero grabado en un FPGA .... LETS GO con los FPGAs!
[Editado\]

Esto me lo digo a mi mismo también, yo, burdo ignorante, pero para mi sería un sueño aprender Verlilog y programar los FPGAs...

Saludos!


----------



## Beamspot (Oct 3, 2008)

Je, je. Hace una semana empecé un curso de VHDL para FPGA's. Hace tiempo que les tengo ganas, además de tener algunos conocimientos de sus arquitecturas internas. Y por lo que he aprendido hay incluso 'microprocesadores software' ya diseñados para se integrados de manera muy fácil en las FPGA (sin tener que programarla a nivel de hard, pues ya vienen programados) y consumiendo pocos recursos.

Pero a estas les veo los siguientes problemas: el programa de 'hard' (el que uno hace en VHDL o verilog) se guarda en una Flash externa. El programa de 'soft' (lo que sería el programa en la flash del micro), también va en otra flash externa. Y no tienen soporte para uno de los periféricos básicos: el ADC. Es decir, que no tienen soporte analógico.

En resumen, que lo que ahora se hace con un PIC, un AVR o un ARM, para una FPGA hacen falta cuatro integrados, y además es fácil de piratear, ya que los programas imporatantes se encuentran en integrados externos.

Claro que eso es algo conocido por los fabricantes, y se está moviendo el mercado hacia ahí, así que sigue siendo el futuro.

Pero volviendo al tema de PIC y AVR, uno de los puntos de interés de Microchip parece ser que Atmel tiene ARM's, tanto del 7 como del 9 y 11. Por eso, si la adquiere, podrá entrar en el mercado de estos, cosa que parece que no consigue con el PIC 32 (por lo que sé, no está triunfando de ninguna manera).

No en vano, hasta las todopoderosas Intel y Freescale (ex motorola) ahora fabrican ARM's...

Luego queda la incógnita de lo que harán con los AVR. Sólo espero que los sigan fabricando y mejorando, y además que apliquen la política de márketing de Microchip, que me parece que es la mejor del mundo. Con lo cual, aparecería información de AVR en castellano...

Por cierto, los AVR tienen 32 registros acumuladores de 8 bits, lo cual le da esas prestaciones parecidas a los micros de 16 bits de Texas.


----------



## Meta (Oct 3, 2008)

Opino que si Microchip lo compra pueden pasar dos  o más cosas. Seguir fabricando eso AVR con la firma de Microchip o destruir su competencia o etc.

Habiendo PIC, que más da los AVR, de todas formas no se usan tanto como los PIC y...

...hay freescale, texas, etc...


----------



## wacalo (Oct 3, 2008)

Hola: A juzgar por lo que leemos en el tema: Atmel Vs Microchip, Meta debe estar contento (aunque en realidad no se porqué). Según el criterio de Meta no importa que desaparezcan Firefox, Safari, Opera, Etc y quede solo Internet Explorer, total éste es el que más se usa.
La forma de pensar de Meta favorece los monopolios y va de frente contra las minorías. Triste futuro nos espera si ese pensamiento cunde.
Saludos


----------



## Meta (Oct 3, 2008)

wacalo dijo:
			
		

> Según el criterio de Meta no importa que desaparezcan Firefox, Safari, Opera, Etc y quede solo Internet Explorer, total éste es el que más se usa.



Hola:

Esa no es mi forma de pensar. Mi forma de pensar es si no hay competencia, los productos suben y no benefician a los consumidores. Si hay competencia, tendrán que rebajar entre ellos.

Ahora no se que hará Microchip sobre ello. De todas maneras, a lo mejor no compran nada y se echan atrás. Además, qué más da lo que piensan los demás, y tan contento no estoy que quería meterme a ese mundo, lo que no hay información como los pic. FreeSacale hay hasta libro en español como el de pic que hay muchos entre ellos www.pic16f84a.org que para novatos como yo es muy bueno.

Saludos.


----------



## Beamspot (Oct 3, 2008)

Precisamente una de las cosas buenas que creo que Microchip daría a Atmel (o lo que quede) sería que probablemente se empezarían a traducir al castellano muchas informaciónes.

Aunque es curioso que hay mucha información de AVR's en Francés y en Alemán, pero no en castellano.

Y la política de samples de Microchip también me parece que sería ejemplar si se extendiese a los AVR, aunque igual quien se queda con los AVR son los de ON, no Microchip.

Mientras tanto, los que no veo apenas en el mercado final son los PIC, pero sí los Atmel. Y no será porque no me haya hartado a abrir equipos.

Y cuando se habla de tiradas de millones, muchos se decantan por los Renesas y Freescale, o derivados de ARM. Incluso algunos (se de un fabricante inglés) usan ATmegas. Mientras que algunas de estas empresas no quieren ni oír hablar de los PIC. Así que parece que estos últimos se usan en empresas que tienen tiradas bajas.

Normal, con tanto ingeniero recién salido de la facultad que sólo conoce los PIC, porque de inglés ni papa, entonces es la mano de obra más barata que encuentran las empresas modestas. O incluso mejor, becarios que hacen el proyecto final de carrera, así les sale gratis a las empresas que no se pueden permitir un ingeniero en condiciones.


----------



## Meta (Oct 3, 2008)

Bueno, ahora está de moda el www.mypic32.com o se está poniendo. Por algo será. A ver si hay alguien que se aventure en PIC32 y de paso en el futuro manuales en español y libros.

A lo mejor AVR no lo compra nadie, quiero decir que no lo vende. Deberían más publicar manuales y ejemplos como hace Microchip.


----------



## eidtech (Oct 5, 2008)

Yo creo que si Microchip compra Atmel, lo que haria es desaparecerlo. 

Tal vez durante un tiempo seguir vendiendo "Microchip AVR", lo cual seria bastante deprimente. 

Luego pudiera integrar cosas de Atmel en sus desarrollos (tomar lo que le sirva y lo demas desecharlo). 

Dificilmente creo que ON se quede con la parte de AVR, ya que es la que mayor ruido le hace a Microchip.

Si es que esto sucede, tendremos que completar la transición a MSP430.

Aun con todo, espero que esto no suceda, los inconvenientes que mencionan de Atmel en realidad me tienen sin cuidado (No información en español y programa de muestras muy pobre).


----------



## Meta (Oct 5, 2008)

eidtech dijo:
			
		

> Yo creo que si Microchip compra Atmel, lo que haria es desaparecerlo.



*¿Compra la empresa y se gasta una millonada para desaparecerlo?* No creo que sea tan así, para eso le saca beneficio vendiendo AVR de Microchip. Si no venden por un lado, venderá por el otro. Lo bueno es que habrá más documentación que antes si sigue por buen camino. De todas maneras lo que le importa a Microchip son $$$$$$$$$$$$$$.

¿Realmente esta noticia es cierta?


----------



## pic-man (Oct 5, 2008)

No se si la noticia sea cierta o no, ni si sea cierto que en el caso de que Microchip comprara Atmel haría desaparecer esa empresa, sin embargo si la compra es cierta lo segundo es algo bastante probable.

Microchip si puede se gastaría una millonada en desaparecer a Atmel, así eliminaría un competidor fuerte. Así el mercado se quedaría sin micros AVR, pero también existiría la posibilidad de que Microchip incluyera algo de la tecnología de Atmel en futuros pics.

Si la compra fuera cierta me gustaría que Atmel no desapareciera, que microchip la mantuviera y que hiciera un programa de muestras similar al de los pics. Así los micros de Atmel estarían más al alcance del público.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 5, 2008)

no soy empresario, ni comerciante (por eso estoy aqui) pero no creo que sean tan pavos, uno no compra algo para destruirlo.
si lo compra es por que le parece buena inversion, asi de sencillo.

si yo vendo alfajores y compro la fabrica de chocolatines en barra no la desmantelo.

lo que si es predecible es que se empiecen a ver cosas de AVR quizas en los pIC y viceversa, si esto es posible.

tambien que los preciso suban, por que es la competencia la que hace bajar los precios, no el monopolio.

sino , mirenlo a pepe windows.


----------



## Meta (Oct 5, 2008)

Hay más microcontroladores por ahí de otras marcas como FreeSacale, ARM, Texas, etc... Hay competencia y menos mal.

Adobe compró a Macromedia y sigue en pie.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 5, 2008)

La noticia es cierta... esta en todos los mercados financieros relacionados con las acciones de Atmel, Microchip y On... solo que Atmel aun no ha dicho que si.... de echo se supone que ya tuvieron un primer acercamiento y la respuesta fue no.. por eso Microchip decidio hacer la oferta publica, para meter mas presion sobre la junta directiva de Atmel...

En cuanto a comprarla para desaparecerla si puede ser cierto y de echo ha sucedido, pero creo que en este caso Microchip va a mantener la linea y va a buscar fusionar lo mejor de ambas tecnologias para crear un micro superior... o eso me gustaria pensar


----------



## Meta (Oct 5, 2008)

¿Un micro superior?. Bastante ya tiene con los dsPIC y PIC32. Harán algo nuevo y eso requiere años.

Vaya, desde la propia Microchip meten la noticia.

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=98&link=TodaysFeatures

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/Market_Communication/Customer Letter About Atmel.pdf


----------



## Beamspot (Oct 6, 2008)

Recordad que Atmel hace muchas más cosas que AVR's, y la mayoría no compiten con Microchip (entiéndase ARM's y AVR32). Además, los AVR son más parecidos a los dsPIC que los propios PIC 16 y 18.

Por cierto, estoy convencidísimo que los PIC32 harán desaparecer del mercado a los impopulares ARM7 y derivados. Al fin y al cabo, nadie fabrica estos últimos, ni hay placas de desarrollo, ni nada. Y las herramientas de desarrollo y programación son carísimas... 9 € si compras el JTAG, o menos si te lo haces tu mismo. El programador es el puerto serie (o USB) con el bootloader que llevan todos interno...


----------



## Meta (Oct 6, 2008)

Si eres el que quería hacer el libro sobre AVR, si no has empezado ha traducir, ya sabes las consecuencias, duro golpe.

A lo mejor triunfa, nunca se sabe.

De todas maneras siempre con los años haces nuevos microcontroladores de nuevos fabricantes.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 6, 2008)

Si Microchip compra Atmel con el unico proposito de eliminar los AVRs le va tomar mucho tiempo y los otros fabricantes van a aprovechar para impulsar su linea de productos y creanme que todos quieren quitarle mercado a Microchip

Desafortunadamente creo que Microchip se ha dormido en sus laureles y se ha enfocado mas en crecer muy rapidamente que en crear productos superiores, no digo que los PIC sean malos... pero si tienen algunas deficiencias que se podrian mejorar y creo que el intento de compra de Atmel es un indicador de que Microchip desea fusionar ambas tecnologias


----------



## Meta (Oct 6, 2008)

He notado que Microchip no saca algo grande, me refiero algo imnovador, algo realmente nuevo, sólo sacó algo así con PIC32.


----------



## Beamspot (Oct 7, 2008)

Precisamente uno de los puntos que creo que interesan de Atmel son los micros 'grandes' tipo ARM9/11 y AVR32, orientados al mercado de los teléfonos móviles, donde si no voy equivocado, Microchip no tiene nada.

Creo que el PIC32 va enfocado más al mercado de los ARM7 y derivados, que en estos momentos están muy metidos en el mercado, desplazando a la mayoría de micros de 16 bits (excepto el fantástico MSP de Texas, por su bajísimo consumo) y a los 'grandes' de 8. No en vano ya están por menos de 1.5€ en tiradas cortas (1000 o menos).


----------



## jpernesto666 (Ene 3, 2010)

A fin de cuentas no compraron nada,larga vida a ATMEL jaja.


----------



## Meta (Ene 7, 2010)

Meta dijo:


> He notado que Microchip no saca algo grande, me refiero algo imnovador, algo realmente nuevo, sólo sacó algo así con PIC32.



Al final sacó algo decente para los 16F.

PIC mejorado ya con 49 instrucciones.

http://www.elektor.es/noticias/los-..._source=ES&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=news


----------



## cristian_elect (Ene 10, 2010)

Los PIC32 tiene núcleo MIPS así que no es algo que Microchip lo hizo por si mismo.
Atmel tiene mejor producto con los atmega que en rendimiento supera a los PIC18.


----------



## Beamspot (Ene 11, 2010)

También hace más de un año que salieron AVR's de 8 bits de algo más de castaña:

http://www.atmel.com/products/AVR/default_xmega.asp

El ADC, DAC, Gestor de Eventos y especialmente, el DMA, todo a 32MHz, junto a osciladores (variados) de precisión, hacen el chisme muy competitivo frente a los ARM en la gama por debajo de un € (en tiradas grandes, se entiende).


----------



## flacojuan (Ene 20, 2016)

Hola un saludo, para reactivar el tema coloco por aqui la noticia de la adquisición de Atmel por parte de Microchip. coloco estos link para que confirmen. si no me equivoco.

http://ir.atmel.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=950828

http://www.microchip.com/investor/Pressrelease/Microchip Technology to Acquire Atmel.011916.pdf


----------



## Meta (Ene 21, 2016)

flacojuan dijo:


> Hola un saludo, para reactivar el tema coloco por aqui la noticia de la adquisición de Atmel por parte de Microchip. coloco estos link para que confirmen. si no me equivoco.
> 
> http://ir.atmel.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=950828
> 
> http://www.microchip.com/investor/Pressrelease/Microchip Technology to Acquire Atmel.011916.pdf



No entiendo mucho Inglés, por lo que he interpretado, Atmel y Microchip se unen. 

¿O una compañía compra a otra?

¿Alguien puede explicar en resumen qué es lo que está pasando?

Saludos.


----------



## flacojuan (Ene 21, 2016)

traducido en google.

Chandler, Arizona y San José, California - 19 de enero, 2016 - Microchip Technology Incorporated (NASDAQ: MCHP), un proveedor líder de microcontroladores, de señal mixta, análogos y soluciones de Flash-IP y Atmel Corporation (NASDAQ: ATML) anunciaron hoy Microchip que ha firmado un acuerdo definitivo para adquirir Atmel de $ 8.15 por acción en una combinación de efectivo y acciones ordinarias de Microchip.

El precio de adquisición representa un valor total de capital de alrededor de $ 3560 millones, y un valor de empresa de aproximadamente $ 3.40 millones de dólares, después de excluir efectivo e inversiones netas de Atmel de la deuda en su balance de aproximadamente $ 155.0 millones al 31 de diciembre de 2015.

"Estamos encantados de dar la bienvenida a los empleados de Atmel Microchip y esperamos que el cierre de la transacción y de trabajo en conjunto para obtener los beneficios de un equipo combinado perseguir una estrategia unificada. A medida que la consolidación de la industria de semiconductores, Microchip continúa ejecutando una estrategia de consolidación de gran éxito con una serie de adquisiciones que han ayudado a duplicar nuestra tasa de crecimiento de los ingresos en comparación con nuestra tasa de crecimiento orgánico de los ingresos en los últimos años. La adquisición Atmel es el último capítulo de nuestra estrategia de crecimiento y añadirá aún más la escala operativa y cliente para Microchip ", dijo Steve Sanghi.
Presidente y CEO de Microchip.

"Microchip y Atmel tienen una fuerte tradición de innovación, que se extiende a través de soluciones de microcontroladores, analógicas, táctiles, de conectividad y de la memoria. Unir fuerzas y combinar nuestras carteras de productos ofrecerá a nuestros clientes un conjunto más rico de opciones de solución para permitir que los productos innovadores y competitivos para los mercados que atienden ", dijo Ganesh Moorthy, director de operaciones de Microchip.

"Nuestro Consejo de Administración determinará, previa consulta con nuestro asesor financiero y asesor jurídico externo, que la transacción con Microchip es una propuesta superior para los accionistas de Atmel bajo los términos de nuestro acuerdo de fusión con Dialog Semiconductor plc que terminamos hoy. Bajo la transacción Microchip, Atmel accionistas recibirán una consideración mucho más alto de caja por acción en comparación con el acuerdo de diálogo, así como la oportunidad de seguir al alza mediante la titularidad de acciones de Microchip ", dijo Steven Laub, Presidente y CEO de Atmel.

Coincidiendo con este anuncio, Microchip anunció que su Consejo de Administración ha autorizado un aumento en el programa de recompra de acciones existentes a 15.0 millones de acciones comunes de los aproximadamente 11,4 millones de acciones restantes bajo la autorización previa. Bajo este programa, en los próximos meses, Microchip tiene la intención de recomprar el número aproximado de las acciones que emita en la adquisición de Atmel, que se espera que resulte en la transacción con los efectos acreciente de una transacción en efectivo desde el punto de vista financiero.

Tras el cierre, se espera que la transacción sea inmediatamente acumulativa para un microchip ganancias no-GAAP por acción. Con base en la información disponible actualmente, Microchip prevé lograr un estimado de $ 170 millones en sinergias de ahorro de costes y aumento de los ingresos incrementales en el año fiscal 2019 que comienza el 1 de abril, en 2018.

La transacción ha sido aprobada por el Consejo de Administración de cada empresa y se espera que finalice en el segundo trimestre del año calendario 2016, sujeto a la aprobación por los accionistas de Atmel, aprobaciones regulatorias y otras condiciones de cierre habituales. Sin la aprobación de los accionistas de Microchip es necesario en relación con la transacción. La transacción no está sujeta a ninguna condición de financiamiento.



Hay mas en el documento que publico microchip, pero creo que con esto estaría claro el asunto.


----------



## Meta (Ene 21, 2016)

Por lo que he entendido, solo transcaciones. Lo que no se si Atmel compra Microchip o Microchip a Atmel o solo los dos están afiliados.


----------



## ibarra cpu (Ene 21, 2016)

Paaaa que manera de ver números y a mi ni me alcanza para un pic 16f84 jajaja
Microchip compra atmel.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Ene 21, 2016)

Meta dijo:


> Por lo que he entendido, solo transcaciones. Lo que no se si Atmel compra Microchip o Microchip a Atmel o solo los dos están afiliados.



Microchip compra Atmel, eso es todo.


----------



## Meta (Ene 21, 2016)

Hola:

Eso lo que quiero saber, llevo oyendo esta noticia desde el 2008. Vamos haber que pasará el pobre AVR por parte de PIC.

Espero que pongan a repartir AVR como hace con PIC, lo mismo para los ejemplos.

Arduino antes estaba con AVR, luego metieron ARM y PIC no han tocado nada de nada y eso que es más fácil.

Dice que Microchip compra Atmel, solo dice compra. ¿Lo compró al final? ¿Ya es 100 % de él?

Saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 21, 2016)

Meta dijo:


> Dice que Microchip compra Atmel, solo dice compra. ¿Lo compró al final? ¿Ya es 100 % de él?


Todo parece indicar que sí, aunque puede haber una contra oferta por parte de Dialog.




​ 
Atmel dio a conocer que ha decidido quedarse con la oferta de compra de 3.420 millones de dólares por parte de Microchip, al considerarla superior a la de Dialog.​ De esta forma, se pagaría 8,15 dólares por acción, de los que 7 sería en dinero y 1,15 dólares en acciones de Microchip.​ A raíz de esta compra, las acciones de Atmel han subido un 3.8% hasta  los 7.97 dólares, y las de Microchip un 3.3% hasta los 43,25 dólares.  La gran perjudicada de esta decisión sería Dialog.​
Dialog en septiembre ofrecía a Atmel una oferta que a priori,  resultaba superior, con 10.42 dólares por acción a través de 4.65 en  dinero y 0.112 acciones de Dialog, algo que suponía unos 4.600 millones  de dólares.
  Para Atmel, pesa más la oferta en dinero de Microchip, y aunque  todavía es posible una contra oferta por parte de Dialog, es más que  probable que Microchip finalmente se haga con Atmel, tras varios  intentos desde 2008.





*Canal TI*​


----------



## Meta (Ene 22, 2016)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Para Atmel, pesa más la oferta en dinero de Microchip, y aunque  todavía es posible una contra oferta por parte de Dialog, *es más que  probable que Microchip finalmente se haga con Atmel, tras varios  intentos desde 2008.*



Por lo que cuentas, aún no lo ha comprado, está por ver.

Microchip lo quiero comprar si o si porque es su competencia directa, lo que no se sabe si dejará de fabricar Atmel, es decir, lo hará desaparecer o seguirá vendiendo.


----------



## chclau (Ene 22, 2016)

Segun yo leo el anuncio no creo que haya tiempo para contra ofertas. Una vez que se anuncia en la NASDAQ es caso cerrado.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Ene 22, 2016)

Meta dijo:


> Por lo que cuentas, aún no lo ha comprado, está por ver.
> 
> Microchip lo quiero comprar si o si porque es su competencia directa, lo que no se sabe si dejará de fabricar Atmel, es decir, lo hará desaparecer o seguirá vendiendo.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 22, 2016)

Una pena el nivel de concentración que se viene dando en la industria, como sucedio con National y Texas... a la larga solo será un gran oligopolio (si ya no lo es).


----------



## Meta (Ene 22, 2016)

Ahora toca esperar que pasará con Atmel, fue su buena competencia. 

¿Destruirá Atmel?

Mira que tiene muchas ventas, no tanto como Microchip, pero tiene muchas, así que...

Siiiiiiii, se que hay empresas que compran para destruirlas, lo que no se si este caso seguirá trabajando con los dos.

¿Cuánto tiempo se nota el cambio que hará Microchip con el pobre de Atmel?

¿Qué le sucedió  a National y Texas exactamente?

Saludos.


----------



## chclau (Ene 22, 2016)

Texas compró a National y la verdad, si me preguntás a mí, el nivel de soporte que tenía National (herramientas, documentación, diseños-ejemplo, etc.) no lo tiene Texas ni por casualidad. Algunos componentes de National los mantienen.

Me acuerdo de una más vieja que compró TI, que era Burr-Brown. Me parece que de esa no quedó nada.


----------



## Meta (Ene 22, 2016)

Eso son cosas que suelen pasar, en caso de Atmel, tiene muchos seguidores y empresas que compran sus productos porque salen más barato que los PIC.

Muchos SAI o UPS de Salicru usa Atmel, porque es más barato.

A esperar a ver lo que pasa.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 22, 2016)

No solo más barato. De todas formas la cosa ya no vá por los uC de 8bits, supongo que le van a sacar jugo a los productos ARM.


----------



## Meta (Ene 22, 2016)

ARM lo veo cada vez más fuerte en algunos aspectos, en otros, faltan sacar libros de todo tipo sobre ARM como hace los PIC.


----------



## Ardogan (Ene 22, 2016)

Mmmmm, que lo tiró. Me temo que no va a ser bueno para los usuarios. Microchip siempre trató de dar buena info pero después te busca sacar el jugo con los compiladores, los micros (no son baratos para nada), y las erratas son un dolor de cabeza....
Seguirán usando una arquitectura 8051 para los productos Atmel?, o van a meter la arquitectura intrincada de los PICs?. Mismo para la línea 32b: van a tratar de que solo quede MIPS?.

A la lista de Texas hay que agregarle Luminary Micro y ChipCon.

Como irá a tener repercusión en Arduino?, si Microchip empieza a limitar/dar de baja los compiladores para Atmega supongo que harán hincapié en otros fabricantes. 

El tiempo dirá...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 22, 2016)

Ardogan dijo:


> Mmmmm, que lo tiró. Me temo que no va a ser bueno para los usuarios. Microchip siempre trató de dar buena info pero después te busca sacar el jugo con los compiladores, los micros (no son baratos para nada), y las erratas son un dolor de cabeza....
> Seguirán usando una arquitectura 8051 para los productos Atmel?, o van a meter la arquitectura intrincada de los PICs?. Mismo para la línea 32b: van a tratar de que solo quede MIPS?.
> 
> A la lista de Texas hay que agregarle Luminary Micro y ChipCon.
> ...



Comparto, el hard no es algo en lo que se destaque Microchip. 

Pero más allá de eso, la concentración de fabricante solo nos saca la posibilidad de elegir otras alternativas.


----------



## Meta (Ene 23, 2016)

Hola:

En cuanto a Arduino, antes era solo de Atmel, decidieron usar esa marca porque ese microcontrolador es el menos que se ve según el que lo dijo.

No se que pasó, salió noticias que se pasaron a ARM sin abandonar AVR de Atmel. De todas formas ARM le da mil vueltas a AVR y PIC, ellos lo saben.

Microchip no creo que cambie de arquitectura interna de los AVR por los PIC, le sale más barato tumbar los AVR, dejar los más que se venden durante un largo tiempo y se centra en los PIC, hay mejor documentación, esa es una de las gran ventajas. Por algún motivo Atmel decide vender su empresa sea quien sea.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 23, 2016)

Eso suele pasar. Maxim compró a Dallas, y otras muchas.
¿Que va a pasar? Pues no se sabe, depende de lo que decidan los administradores.
Antes estábamos igual, si cambian los administradores de microchip o de atmel pueden cambiar sus políticas.
En principio no pinta mal; microchip es no que es no por hacer grandes y fantásticos productos sino por apoyar al pequeño desarrollador con herramientas y samples. Igual ahora les da por hacer lo contrario pero supongo que no. Lo que si que puede ser que peligren son algunas líneas como los 8052 por decir algo. Si microchip piensa que tiene bastante con pic y avr es probable que cierre esa línea, por decir algo.


----------



## Ardogan (Ene 23, 2016)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> ...
> Pero más allá de eso, la concentración de fabricante solo nos saca la posibilidad de elegir otras alternativas.



Si adhiero, en el mediano plazo va a ser una opción menos.

Por otra parte, si deciden afectar la línea de Atmel (ya sea dejando de producir sus micros, o dejar sin soporte sus compiladores, o discontinuando IDEs, u otros) me parece que van a terminar fomentando el pasaje de 8 a 32 bits (cortex M0).
Así que no sé hasta donde tendrán espacio de maniobra para hacer una movida monopólica.



Meta dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> En cuanto a Arduino, antes era solo de Atmel, decidieron usar esa marca  porque ese microcontrolador es el menos que se ve según el que lo dijo.



No sé el motivo por el cual eligieron Atmel para Arduino, creería que es más que nada por la disponibilidad de un compilador basado en gcc libre.

De todas maneras Arduino va a seguir teniendo larga vida, guste o no, y me atrevería a decir que se va a convertir en un estandar de facto en el futuro (sí, se que hay gente a la que la idea le revuelve el estómago). 
Me refiero a las APIS, las llamadas a función, la interfaz con periféricos; como que se va a convertir en un posix para micros de 8 y 16 bits. Para 32 bits ya se trabaja de otra forma. En fin, es sentimiento puro, una predicción que si no sale voy a decir que yo no lo dije, jajaja.



Meta dijo:


> Microchip no creo que cambie de arquitectura interna de los AVR por los  PIC, le sale más barato tumbar los AVR, dejar los más que se venden  durante un largo tiempo y se centra en los PIC, hay mejor documentación,  esa es una de las gran ventajas.


Seguro que no van a meter 8051 en los PICs, porque 8051 es royalty free, si hubieran querido ya lo habrían hecho antes sin pagar nada.
Coincido, van dejar los más vendidos y después todo lo nuevo solo PIC.

Finalmente, Atmel tiene un portafolio de productos bastante amplio aparte de micros: logica programable, memorias, RF, productos para el sector automotriz...
Quizás están buscando unir fuerzas para enfrentar a Texas Instruments y Freescale?.

Como queda el mapa?: Microchip/Atmel, Texas Instruments, Freescale, NXP, ST, Silabs... alguno más? (no pongo Linear y Analog porque se dedican más a la parte analógica).


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 23, 2016)

ojala microchip compre todo total el mundo no se va a acabar.

cocacola compro muchas refresqueras y el mundo sigue girando como si nada hubiese pasado.

ademas microchip hace mucha propaganda y ofrece documentacion con ejemplos y hacks de sus propios productos.

se me hace una buena tecnica de mercadeo, es como en los 90`s cuando los videojuegos de PC venian en modo shareware en una revista donde te incluian el primer episodio del juego.

una estrategia revolucionaria en su epoca.

microchip tiene sus pros y contras pero de que sabe vender lo sabe hacer muy bien


----------



## Meta (Ene 24, 2016)

Ardogan dijo:


> Como queda el mapa?: Microchip/Atmel, Texas Instruments, Freescale, NXP, ST, Silabs... alguno más? (no pongo Linear y Analog porque se dedican más a la parte analógica).



Espero que no disconitnúen nada.

No tenía en mi lista el Analog ese.
http://www.analog.com

Aquí una lista, seguro que se me escapa algunos.
*Microcontroladores*



ARM
Analog Microcontrollers
Atmel
Cypress
Digi
Diodes
Ember
Energy Micro
FTDIchip
Fairchildsemi
FreeScale
Fujitsu
Hitachi
Holtek
IDT
Infineon
Intersil
JMicron
LSI
Maxim-IC
Micrel
Microchip
Microsemi
NEC
National
Nuvoton
Oki
On Semi
Parallax
Philips
Picaxe
Rabbit
Renesas
Rohm
STMicroelectronics
Samsung
Semtech
Silabs
TI
Toshiba
Winbond USA
Xmos



TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> ojala microchip compre todo total el mundo no se va a acabar.
> 
> cocacola compro muchas refresqueras y el mundo sigue girando como si nada hubiese pasado.
> 
> ...



Nunca he oído que Microchip presenta hack en sus propios productos. 
¿Tienes algún ejemplo?

Leyendo por todas partes, están muy mosqueados (cabreados) los favoritos de Atmel.

No pasa nada, está ARM que es mucho mejor, eso si, ojalá haya más información y documentación con ejemplos como hace Microchip.

Vamos haber si a lo largo de este año se nota el cambio de Atmel.

Saludos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 26, 2016)

Microchip va a tener que sacarle jugo a los ARM, sino se queda fuera del juego.

Por cierto, miren esto:

http://www.microchip.com/pagehandler/en-us/family/8051legacy/

Bien Microchip.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ene 30, 2016)

Permítanme agregar un poco a la lista de controladores:

Nxp, antes Philips falta y NXP compró Freescale

Interesante y para compartir es lo que aprendí de representantes de XMOS en la feria en Nurenberg. Tienen un producto sucesor a lo que eran los "Transputer". Los transputer eran microcontroladores que se podían usar como parte de sistemas de muchos controladores, "massive-parallel computing" y que ofrecía 4 links que virtualmente están activos al mismo tiempo. El representante me regaló una placa de su nuevo producto. Aún no he encontrado el tiempo de "jugar" con ella!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 30, 2016)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Interesante y para compartir es lo que aprendí de representantes de XMOS en la feria en Nurenberg. Tienen un producto sucesor a lo que eran los "Transputer". Los transputer eran microcontroladores que se podían usar como parte de sistemas de muchos controladores, "massive-parallel computing" y que ofrecía 4 links que virtualmente están activos al mismo tiempo. El representante me regaló una placa de su nuevo producto. Aún no he encontrado el tiempo de "jugar" con ella!


Uhhhhh!!!!!!
Yo he trabajado varios años en procesamiento paralelo (pase algun tiempo en North Wales con esa historia) y para eso usaba los transputers T800 con los 4 links operando a 10 Mbps. En esa epoca (1993) usaba los transputers para control dinamico de impedancia de robots de 3 dof. Tuve que desarrollar moduladores pwm y contadores u/d que se conectaban a los enlaces serie para operar con los sensores y actuadores de los robots... y programaba en OCCAM donde la especificacion secuencial/paralelo era muy simple y eficiente... y matematicamente perfecta (si... era un lenguaje con validacion matematica).
En fin... luego iba comenzar a trabajar con los T900 que tenian los enlaces a 100 Mbps... pero se pincho la empresa que los fabricaba...


----------

